# Suche bestimmte Form / Typo



## Dim4ik (7. November 2006)

Hi,

ich suche eine bestimmte Form für Photoshop oder Typographie, diese besteht wahrscheinlich aus 2 Grafiken. (Siehe Bild unten). Würde mich freuen, wenn jemandem diese Form oder Typo bekannt kommt und mir sagen kann, wie die heißt bzw. wo ich die finden kann.

Danke.


----------



## Philip Kurz (7. November 2006)

N'Abend. 

Ich würde dir empfehlen auf den gängigen Free-Font-Seiten (http://www.dafont.com etc.) nach "Dingbats" zu suchen.
Da wir hier aber im Photoshopbereich sind, rate ich dir Photos mit deinen gewünschten Motiven zu suchen und sie einfach nachzuzeichnen. Suche hierfür einfach mal nach den Stichwörtern "Silhouette", "Umriss" etc..

Grüße

Philip


----------

